# What would you do with an identical copy of yourself?



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally, a great option for living with myself! That would be awesome to hire ourselves out at comedy clubs! Someone who gets my humor and can dish it out too. That would be serious good times. I wanna do this now.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it, it wouldn't have been cool at all because he would assume that I would assume that he would assume, and so on. We wouldn't get shit done at all.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I would totally hook up with her and then conquor the world.


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

New Bff!!! 

/valley girl voice on:

I'd be like: "O Muh god... It's me.. no it's you.. no.. it's US"

and she would be like:

"I know!!" squealing in sheer and utter delight.. 

and I would be like: 

"Seriously!"

and she would be like:

"I know!! seriously!!" 

/valley girl voice off

This could go on for days.. what could be more fun than that?! :tongue:


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

If you hook up and then have sex, would you consider that masturbation?


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd know what she likes!


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

KrystRay said:


> I'd know what she likes!


Yeah.. but what about when she starts wearing your favorite clothes? Then she'd be "that _bitch_!" :crazy:


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think I'd mind. She'd look good!


----------



## nothingnew (Aug 8, 2010)

I would copy the magic act from the movie The Prestige and hit Vegas.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I would so know the right things to say in order to get anything I wanted from her. This is looking better and better. I could have my very own _slave._


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

You just have to dumb her down a little... Did you ever see that episode of Family Guy?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

KrystRay said:


> You just have to dumb her down a little... Did you ever see that episode of Family Guy?


No. *Goes searching for clip*


----------



## ruskipatson91 (Oct 18, 2010)

The thing is, both the clone and I would believe that we were the original, so there might always be a question of authority in terms of the scenarios mentioned before this one. The likelihood of your clone being your slave is the same as the likelihood if you doing all of the things that you would want your slave to do.
Though INTP that I am, my clone and I would acknowledge each other as equals (at least at first)
It would be scary though, to watch the other personality evolve as our experiences began to differ more and more.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I would use him as a lab rat. 

ex: I wonder what would happen if I dropped out of school. HEY ME.... YEA....YOU... why don't you drop out of school and find a career in making music and tell me how that goes k? HA ok. Love ya too ya infp


----------



## ruskipatson91 (Oct 18, 2010)

But she would know all of the same things about you. Just because you thought this, your clone would be planning it too as it will have been a part of her experience.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ruskipatson91 said:


> But she would know all of the same things about you. Just because you thought this, your clone would be planning it too as it will have been a part of her experience.


She will be such a bitch if she does that!


----------



## ruskipatson91 (Oct 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> She will be such a bitch if she does that!


I sense possible sarcasm, but I'm not sure so my first instinct is to make the assertion that if you call her a bitch for doing something that you plan to do, especially since you are exactly the same person, would that not make you a bitch as well =P


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ruskipatson91 said:


> I sense possible sarcasm, but I'm not sure so my first instinct is to make the assertion that if you call her a bitch for doing something that you plan to do, especially since you are exactly the same person, would that not make you a bitch as well =P


She'd be a bitch because she would be ruining my plan. I don't need her if she does that.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd test its durability, so I voted "Fight to the death."


----------



## ruskipatson91 (Oct 18, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> She'd be a bitch because she would be ruining my plan. I don't need her if she does that.


Right, but if that is true, then you would be ruining her plans as well because she chose to get herself cloned for the exact reasons you did.
Both of you are going to come out of the cloning process expecting to have a slave when you come out.
I also think that if you really had an exact copy of yourself, you would feel too connected with it to mistreat yourself. 
Would it be worth the feeling of knowing that you made someone feel how you feel when you're manipulated and used.


----------

